# Looking for Alabama or Tennessee Turkey Lease



## CharrDad (Dec 3, 2015)

Looking for good property with lots of birds. I don't have time to hunt deer (too busy fly fishing this time of year), but want a place I can get away to in the spring for long weekends without bumping into a bunch of other hunters. I'm glad to pitch in on club workdays, camp maintenance, etc.

Camping (primitive) on property or close by is a big plus.
I'm a responsible hunter over 40 and can guarantee zero drama.
Thanks in advance,
Todd


----------



## CharrDad (Jan 5, 2016)

Still looking ...


----------



## CharrDad (Oct 20, 2016)

Getting an early start for 2017...


----------



## southernman13 (Oct 21, 2016)

I've got a piece in bath springs Tn . 38311. Loaded w birds. Pm me if interested. May be to far for you. Also have a piece in Cuthbert ga 39840. Good bird population and no pressure on either place. You won't have to compete with other hunters.


----------



## CharrDad (Oct 27, 2016)

Thanks southernman13. I'd love to hear more about both properties. Give me a holler 678-four,four,seven-3665


----------



## CharrDad (Nov 2, 2016)

TTT Still looking...


----------



## CharrDad (Nov 17, 2016)

TTT, whatcha got?


----------



## CharrDad (Dec 9, 2016)

Still looking. TTT


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 9, 2016)

gluck


----------



## Double Barrell (Aug 17, 2017)

Lots of turkey!!! Membership available for hunting club located near Camden Alabama, near the Alabama River. 8,000 contiguous acres with abundant Deer, Turkey, and Hog. Firearm deer season in Alabama runs from November 18 until February 10! 
Over 80 well established food plots with shooting houses in place. Very fair and safe membership rules allow access to all hunting areas. (unlike some clubs that allow members to monopolize areas) Serious and law abiding hunters only should apply. This is not a "party" type hunting club. It is a club designed for those who wish to enjoy the great outdoors and the thrill of hunting- It is family oriented. Please call (334)225-4454 or (251)422-6272 for more information.


----------

